# Dyscophus guineti



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

Here are my (thought to be) male and female D.guineti.










































































As you can see there is quite the size difference between the two and they are fromt he same batch of frogs.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Very nice Dyscophus.....makes me wish I still had some



Some paprika and/or carrot peels in their crickets diet do wonders for their colors.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Your frogs are very nice, love the yellow.
Are you assuming they are male and female because of their size or because you were told that's what they are?
I have 3 Tomato frogs, also supposedly from the same batch, two of which are rather large compared to the 3rd one. I'm really hoping that one is a male just for the call. I have 2 orange and 1 red. I had really hoped to get all 3 colors, but the distributor didn't have any yellow left. I may have to try again now that I see your bright yellow frogs.
By the way, how do you get your list of frogs on your posts? I can't quite figure that out.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

the list is in my signature in the profile section.. and I dont know that they will stay yellow they are still quite young. and yes I am making an assumption on sex due to size. and how do I incorporate paprika or carrot peel into their diet?


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

I feed my crickets shredded carrots and you can also dust the crickets with the paprika..sweet paprika. Mix the paprika with your dusting supplement when feeding the frogs. Someone on "talkto the frog" said to mix the paprika 1 to 1 with the supplement. I have not yet tried the paprika as my frogs are pretty colorful, but they do eat the crickets that have ingested the carrots.








[/img]
Your Tomato Frogs have an interesting pattern on their backs and a more rounded head. Do you think my frogs are the same variety as yours? I did notice they all have that crabby look, however.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

goofed on this one. sorry


----------



## tchok13 (Apr 5, 2006)

For those that are curious:

Insularis:
The inner metatarsal tubercle is large and as long as the distance between it and the tip of the first toe. The tubercle has a cutting edge, an adaptation for burrowing.

Guineti:
The first finger is as long as, or longer than, the second finger. Guineti has a short inner metatarsal tubercle that is lacking a distinctive cutting edge.

I have also used the paprika method to great sucess. The coloration is great.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

WoW :shock: !!! What a beauty!
Do you dust the crickets and other prey with the paprika, and if you do, how much do your use? Do you mix it with the supplement? Hope you don't mind all the questions.
Also..yours is one of the first ones I've seen that doesn't look angry.
Do you notice the difference in your frog's eyes and my frog's eyes? Your frog's eyes look like fish eyes, while my frog's eyes are inset. Are they different varieties? Mine are sleeping at the moment , so I can't check their feet for the difference you posted.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

Thats great everyone thanks for the info. I will start using those tricks and see what happens! the back legs on mine are quite red. and they have that leaf pattern on their backs.. mine came as D.guineti from the supplier.. not to say thats correct. I definately see a difference in the head structure of mine as compared to some of the others. I think we should keep this thread going with Tomato Frog pics and info. I will continue my updates on pics and do some with a size reference as well.. both these frogs wew very small when I got them I got the first one on February 8th 


























that is the lid to a fish food container it is sitting in.. it was very teeny.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

I, for one, would really enjoy continuing this thread concerning Tomato Frogs.
I got this one March 6










and the other larger ones on Mar 13th. 
Your frogs appear to be about the same size as my smaller one.
Are yours big eaters? As soon as the lights go out, they pop out of their hiding places..well, at least their heads pop out. They are very interesting to watch. They, like the Pacman Frogs, just lay in wait till the crickets walk on by. They are big eaters and don't miss much when they strike.
I have them housed in a 20 gal. long, but if it proves too small as they grow, I would like to get a 40 gal. long.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

mine are quite small still. the smaller one would just overlap a quarter. yours seem quite a bit more mature. the red color on their legs is just starting to show.. there was none at all when I got them. I have mine housed in a 15 gallon long and they seem quite happy.. they come out from under the moss and venture down into the weater at night. and yes they are quite the big eaters.. my horned frogs are far lazier than the tomato frogs.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

I would think if you dusted the crickets with Naturose, it would brighten them up more than the paprika.


----------



## tchok13 (Apr 5, 2006)

froggie4queen said:


> Do you dust the crickets and other prey with the paprika, and if you do, how much do your use? Do you mix it with the supplement?
> Also..yours is one of the first ones I've seen that doesn't look angry.
> Do you notice the difference in your frog's eyes and my frog's eyes? Your frog's eyes look like fish eyes, while my frog's eyes are inset. Are they different varieties? .


I mix the paprika with supplement and ive been mixing it in with the crickets food.

She is a beast in reality. Get even a little bit close and she puffs up in terror. -massive when she does
I think the difference in the frogs eyes is the angle of the picture my gf took. Ill look a little closer though because i do see what you are talking about.

To add to the conversation Ive notice that most people think they are completely floor dwelling, but Ive noticed my big girl is fairly good at climbing steep slopes and will get get fairly high in the cage.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

I've had mine for over a month and the only activity I've seen is the larger orange one in the water dish one night. The other two have "dug in" and, other than seeing their heads at feeding time, there's nothing.
It'll be interesting if they start moving around . I have large cork bark pieces in the tank because I had read it's good to have some climbing pieces so they get some exercise. So far, I apparently have couch potatoes.
This same larger orange one is not as shy as the other two and puffs up whenever I remove the screen cover to feed. I love the stance it takes..puffed up, sitting back on its hind legs as if getting ready to strike.
Nice pet!
About the eyes, I took the photo in darkness, maybe that's why the pupil is so large. Did you take your photo in daylight?..could be why yours shows the iris. I noticed arachnophilist's frogs have the same eyes as yours, so it may be a light thing.

Detrick
Can I buy Naturose at a petshop? Where?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

I think the naturose should be available at a fish store.. I am gonna look into it.. shall we start posting enclosures now as well? I always like to see peoples tanks. My big one likes to do the balloon defense as well lol its quite funny she isnt a friendly girl.. they can also climb the glass I have noticed.. at least while they are smaller. its like their fat belly helps them stick.I will take some enclosure pics and post back later..


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

I bought the Naturose on ebay for $8.25 for 2oz. Just type in naturose and you'll find it. Otherwise you can go to brineshrimp.com and buy it. Also there is a 4 page discussion about naturose in the food section on the board here (it's pretty informative). Hope that helps,
Steve


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

This is home to my 3 Tomato Frogs. I'm going to try to get a few photos of them tonite if they show themselves.[/img]
Thanks for the update on the Naturose. Any idea how long that amount would last?
rosie


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm not really sure how long the two ounces will last. I just bought some and haven't even used any yet (I'm waiting for my Iquitos vents before I open it). I've read that it should be kept in the fridge, and taken out 20-30 minutes before using any (to lessen the amount of water condensation).


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

Thats a great lookin setup you have there.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks.
I just bought some Naturose on Ebay for $7 plus shipping for a total of $8.
I'm anxious to see how this works. I have Albino Pacman Frogs..would it do anything for their yellow color?
Just curious.
[/img]








This is about as much as I get to see of these frogs right now. Hopefully they will become a little more visible as they age.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Your frogs are so cute. I think Tomato Frogs are fast becoming my favorite. Hopefully the rest of my crew won't see this and get jealous.
Do you know if all Tomato Frogs are yellow to start with? Do some of them stay yellow? I really want a yellow to finish my collection.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Very cool pctures......we get some babies in at work on friday, looks like I'll be taking a few home, damn you guys....


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

hahaha well I am sure you will love them.. as far as I know they are all yellow as babies. I dont think any stay tha yellow.. could be wrong. I really like these guys but I have to say that my P.adspersus is my favorite.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I used to have a group about 3 years ago and I don't remember any of the D. guineti being yellow. I think it's just their range of color form orange to red with very dark red legs. That's back when I had used carrots as a gut load for the crickets and dusted in a bit of paprika mixed with some vitamins. it really helped out. Of course I wanted my TOMATO frogs to be red.....not yellow :lol:


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

Just a pic of the two


----------



## NWMusician (Apr 30, 2007)

Here is a pic of my big girl Bertha  Isn't she a beauty!!  








My tomatos don't climb, but they do love to burrow. I have branches all over their terrarium because I had head they enjoyed climbing. Anyhow, I have yet to see them out and about. They are a beautiful frog, but they are kinda boring. When they are active though, they are cute as all get out. Has anyone here had luck breeding them without using horomones? I have heard, and don't know if it's true or not, that people have not been able to breed them often in captivity. My males call and my females seem to be responsive, but after the first year I had them, they haven't laid any eggs. Just curious.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

great shot! thats a very nice frog. and I am also curious about the captive breeding.. I was wondering if D.antongili has been bred in captivity and if they are ever available.

Still waiting for NatuRose to show up.. I want to see how it effects the color of her.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice loooking frogs. How big is Bertha?
Arachnophilist..your frogs have really grown. You look like you may have a pair, as one sure is larger than the other.
I started using the Naturose last Saturday and will feed it to the frogs every Sat. from now on. I can't imagine this red female being any more brilliant, but we shall see.
Here's a current photo of the red one I think may be a female.









Her name is Redorta (a large Tomato named for the highest peak in the Italian Alps). The smaller orange one I have may be a male and is named Stewy (for stewed tomatoes). My other orange one is named Tangella (also a variety of tomato developed in England)
The only time I see my frogs is at night when the lights go out. They don't even really move then..just poke their heads out of the burrows to grab a passing cricket.
I'm doing a frog presentation for 3 second grade classes on the 15th of this month and will take several of my frogs for the kids to see and learn about. I've been doing this for the past 3 years and really enjoy it. I don't think you can have a better audience then 2nd graders. They are very attentive and have a million questions.
As far as breeding these frogs, I'm not interested, but I sure hope one of these frogs is male so I can hear its call.
Really enjoy the pics of these frogs. Keep 'em coming.
rosie[/img]


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

That coloratiopn is amazing!!! my NatuRose showed up today and I am looking forward to seeing how it effects the color of my frogs as they continue to mature.


----------



## tchok13 (Apr 5, 2006)

Tomatos aren't good climbers with branches, they like climbing boulders and things of that nature. 

I think for breeding you need to cycle them with a long drier period with much lower water area and then high mist period with deeper water area. I'll try to find the article on it. I am going ot get a few more adults before I try to breed them. ill post pics of my setup tonight.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Arachnophilist...do you use your real name or do you not feel comfortable using it?
I'm just lazy and you have a long forum name...cool, but long.
Anyway..my red Tomato was that color when I got her in March. I'll have had them 2 months on the 13th of May, but I've only just started the Naturose.
It will be especially interesting to watch your frogs as you use the Naturose.

Tchok13..Am looking forward to seeing your setup. Good luck if you ever start breeding them.
rosie


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

Chris will work just fine.. I would say Christopher but that isnt any shorter lol 
I also think my frogs will be a good opportunity to see what that Naturose can do for their coloration.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

How would the NatuRose work for other frogs? like my E.tricolors or C.ornata


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

The NatuRose should help with the following colors: red, orange, and yellow I think. There is a 5 page discussion about Naturose in the Food & Feeders Section (it's either on page 2 or 3 in that section), you should really check it out, lots of good info in that discussion. Hope that helps.
Steve


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks very much Steve that does help.


----------



## NWMusician (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry I haven't written back sooner. Bertha is about the size of a tennis ball...she is quite large!


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't know if you handle your frogs, but if you do, could you place her in your hand to give an idea of her size. I've never seen a full-grown Tomato Frog and I thought it might really give an idea of just how large they get.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

Here are some pictures of the little ones today. The female was very bitchy about the whole ordeal.. but I will treat them with a nice meal later to make it up lol.. I have noticed that when they are buried during the day they tone down the yellow coloration on their head and look more like a pice of dead leaf by going a grayish color. then at night they are bright yellow again... anyone else seen this? heres the pics. 

Female

























Male


----------



## tchok13 (Apr 5, 2006)

http://www.umich.edu/~esupdate/library/97.09-10/wisnieski.html

Breeding info. From what Ive heard its the same method for the 3 types.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm going to try and take a couple photos of my Tomatoes tonite when they begin moving about.
I want to compare them in size to yours. Mine must be about 3-4 months old and I've had them exactly 2 months today. The one I think is a male is small in comparison to the ones I think are females...pretty much the same as with yours.
Mine tend to be orange or red at all times, but I've read it takes till they become adults to develop the brighter colors.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

some shots I took while doing tank stuff.


























this was during the day so her head is grey.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

These were just taken at night.. you can se the color difference. also you can see where the NatuRose seems to be working and the red coloration is beginning to take in the yellow area.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Has your frog grown that much? It looks so much bigger than in your May 12th photo. About how big in inches is it? It's really a beautiful shade of yellow. It'll be interesting to see if in time it changes color.
Nice frogs!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

she has definately grown. she is a good 3" x 3" now  very chubby girl.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Do you suppose we should start a new thread?
Here are a couple photos of my frogs. Notice how much smaller the last one is. I took all the photos at the same range so the size of the frogs is comparable. It has to be a male.








[/img]


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

I suppose we could start a new thred if youlike.. this one seems to be doin alright  and yes I would say that the last one is a boy judging by its size.. and wow my girl isnt too far behind yours at all.. its amazing considering she was nearly transparent in some areas when I got her in March


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

I actually thought your girl was larger than mine. As a guy, your hand is probably larger than mine and your frog looks huge.


----------



## tchok13 (Apr 5, 2006)

Anyone got the weight of theirs? Ill post mine later when i get home. Its about time to weigh my tomatos again.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

That's a good idea..I've never done that.
I'll wait till tonite when I feed them. My daughter has a Weight Watchers scale that should work well. (I just won't tell her what I was weighing :lol: )


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

I suppose you have a point about the hand size.. perhaps we can all agree on a common comparison item and use that for all of your frogs.. I could try to see if I can weigh my tomatos and see how heavy they are


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Good Evening!
Here's the latest shot of my Tomatoes. I managed to get them all together for a photo shoot. The orange ones look a little more yellow in the pictures than they actually are. 
I weighed them..the large orange one and the red one are 2 oz. and the small orange one is 1-1/2 oz.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

great lookin frogs.. thanks for posting those.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks...I think the naturose is having some effect on their color. I've noticed the back legs getting much darker. 
Did anyone get a chance to weigh their frogs?
It would be interesting to NOT feed one of frogs the naturose to see if this is what's actually enhancing their color. Mine already had the darker red on their back legs when I got them in March...it just seems to be spreading since I began feeding the powder. But, I also read they don't finish developing their color till they are adults. Maybe I just think the naturose is doing this. Anyway, other than removing one of the frogs to feed separatley, I can't control who eats the treated crickets. Sounds like too much trouble to me. I'd never make a good scientist.
rosie


----------



## tchok13 (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm going to be buying some babies when I have a chance, Ill keep them seperate and see what color difference there is.
Anyways the weights of mine,
51g male
65g female


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow! You've got some hefty frogs. How long have you had them?
I've had mine since March and bought them as babies.
I had to look up the conversion of grams to ounces because I'm a little slow that way. In grams, mine would be 57 grams and 42 grams...I think.
What is your frogs' main diet? How often do you feed them? 
Hope you don't mind the questions.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

They have some at NAIB.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

can you get CB antongillis? I have some new pics I will post soon as well.. color is spreading


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

So how's the naturose working? You can use it for your other frogs as well (mainly the ones that are red, orange, & yellow in color) too. You can also use paprika as an additonal color supplement. I use both with all of my frogs, and I also mix paprika and the naturose into my media for my cultures. Just tossing that out there for you guys/girls (rct)  .
Steve


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

I have been using NatuRose on everyone who is in the right oloration.. it has worked very well so far!


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow! What a size difference. I can't remember..did you buy them at the same time? Have you been able to weigh either of them? They really look good. What is the smaller one doing in the first photo. Looks like exercises.
One of the members at talktothefrog has had her babies for a couple of months and her male is calling. I wish I could get that lucky.
A couple people are trying to get an audio of the call. If they do, they will post it and maybe that will encourage mine to croak...ah, I mean call.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

I got them a couple weeks apart but they are the same age and were the same size.. they had both in the store and I bought the girl first and put the other on hold. they were both purchased in March. both well uinder an inch long. I havent weighed them yet but I will tonight! when I was taking the shots I tried to hold the big girl and she glued my hands!! haha it was gross. quite the defense tho! and the little one was jumping away as I took the shot.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

I try not to touch their backs for that reason. Someone on another forum said they couldn't get it off for days. I don't know if that was an exaggeration, but I don't want ot find out the hard way.

Your frogs were a lot smaller than mine when you bought them. My 2 larger ones were closer to an inch and a half, if not more when I got them.
Yours are really doing well. Nice job!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks very much! I am happy they are doing so well.. and as for the "glue" I cleaned it right away and scraped it off.. but if you let it dry it reminded me of having some strong glue residue on my hand.. just bonded in and hard to scrape off. as long as you clean right away its alright.. my female is a very bitchy girl though, always been a spaz!


----------



## tchok13 (Apr 5, 2006)

I feed gut loaded crickets mostly with an earth worm every once in awhile. They love earth worms. I feed a few crickets ever couple of days.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

tchok
I tried feeding red wigglers and two of the frogs acted as if I was trying to poison them. The larger orange one loved them, but he was hardly going to eat the 4 dozen in the box, so I returned them to the petshop. 
The 2 larger frogs really like wax worms, but I only give them those about once a month. I'm thinking about getting some butter worms for all my guys...as a treat. They sure do eat a lot of crickets which are dusted with T-Rex Tree Frog Dust at every feeding. I put the naturose on the bugs once a month, but can't tell if it's doing anything.
You have an older frog..right? Have you ever given it a pinkie? I don't think it's necessary to feed to them, but was just wondering.

Tchok...what temps do you keep your frogs at?
How about you, Chris?
I've been keeping mine around 70 with humidity near 65-70% and it seems okay. The frogs are rather active when the lights go out, but only one of them has ever used the water dish.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

my temps are about the same.. and I have tried but had no luck wityh a pinky so far. they just dont seem interested.


----------



## tchok13 (Apr 5, 2006)

As for pinkies, I think the risks outweigh whatever good could come. They are extremely fatty and the frog is going to get a chunk of the ground when they go to grab it. As a wait and grab predator I don't think these guys are waiting for pinkies to go walking bye.

I had some night crawlers, the female LOOOVED them, the male raise his eyebrow and went back tot sleep.

I add paprika every other feeding and make sure the crickets are gutloaded or healthy. I don't know about your frogs, but mine eat in a manner that I’ve never seen any other frog eat like. Instead of their tongue coming out and grabbing or putting their mouth out to grab, they wait till the cricket is in front of them and then just suddenly puff up and the cricket is vacuumed inside. 


Temps wise 70-75 during winter summer with 55-65% humidity with access to damp coco and shallow pool. 70-85 and 65-75 with access to deeper pool. 
They seem very hardy in terms of temp and humidity as long as they are given access to a range of different temps and wetness.
From a conversation I had with a breeder, the just out of the water babies have a real hard time with high heat 80+ and extreme dryness and wetness.
When i breed them I am going to try: 
http://www.umich.edu/~esupdate/library/97.09-10/wisnieski.html
hopefully guintei and antongilli are similar in breeding


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

I was trying to get some butterworms as a "treat" for my frogs, but they are rather expensive. I may try again in a couple of weeks when my next check shows up. :roll: 
I won't feed pinkies to my Tomatoes. It's bad enough to feed them to my Pacman frogs once in a while.


----------



## tchok13 (Apr 5, 2006)

ED's_Fly_Meat_Inc said:


> They have some at NAIB.


Wait! who's frog is that it looks like Dyscophus antongili. its lacking the wormlike structure on the back and the side black markings are hardly noticable.


----------



## tchok13 (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh and a video of the eating method i was talking about:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4L4pZ7RTTrg


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah I have noticed by big girl hoovering food in like that.. its quite impressive along with the full bodied swallowing action lol. here are some new pics.


















































just re did the tank.. needs a week or two to grow in but it will be nice once it does.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Can't get over the size difference. She's really a plump one.
My 2 females are fairly large also. I lost my original male and got a new one last Tuesday. He's really dwarfed by the females. 
The females are regular eating machines, aren't they. The males I've had don't seem quite as aggressive when it comes to grabing the crickets.
I'm waiting on some Butterworms to try something new with them.
I really like the color of your frogs and wished I could get one in yellow. The new one I just got is orange like one of my other ones. 
I'm curious to see if yours stays that nice yellow. I'm not so sure it's an age thing, as my frogs are around the same age as yours but are red and orange and seem to have been from the froglet stage.
I want to get a new tank for these guys and am looking at a 40 gallon reptile tank. It should give them more room plus I want to add another frog to bring the total to four. 
Your tank should be pretty nice when the plants fill in.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah I think it will look good once it grows in a bit. and I am not sure how they will end up with the color at the end of the day.. it has definately spread alot over the last while.. and they are really only 3 months old.. the boy has alot of growing left to do and the female .. well se is a beast already.. I dont find the male is any less agressive it just doesnt eat as much as she does for obvious reasons.


----------



## tchok13 (Apr 5, 2006)

Just got two new tomatos. Both a little larger than a quarter. 
I was worried about one, looked very stressed after the drive home. But after three days, they have both eaten and pooped. I did notice that the poop contained alot of coco fibers. At the store they were in an all coco fiber tank and obviously they had been eating some mistakenly. I put them in a sterile tank with a small water area and a small container of wet coco to hide in if they want. ill try to take pictures tonight. 
I will also weigh them tonight. Im interested to see how fast these guys grow.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Congrats on the new babies...can't wait to see photos.
I'm waiting for the supplier in this area to get more Tomatoes in. I would like to have 5 total and am planning on getting a 40 gal reptile tank.
The male is rather clumsy catching crickets. It's as if he needs glasses. The 2 females have no problem striking whatever they target.
I weighed the red female last night and she is 2- 1/2 oz. The last time I weighed them was May 28th when she weighed 2 0z even.

Here's the red female in the Weight Watchers' dish ready to be weighed.









This is the other female and male.
[/img]


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

that red female is so beautiful


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks. I'm really pleased with her progress after her bad start.
She had what appeared to be a stoke the day I brought her home. It was a sad situation. 
I had the tank all ready and when I placed her and her "sister" in the tank, this red one began diving head first into the substrate, then running in a circle dragging one front leg and both hind legs, suddenly flipped on her side and just laid in the tank. I didn't know what to think as I had never witnessed this behavior. I was horrified. I picked her up and placed her in some warm water, being careful to make sure she didn't drown. After a few minutes, she righted herself and crawled out of the dish, still dragging her legs.
I called the owner of the pet shop to make sure he knew what had happened. He gives a 14-day guarantee and told me to hang on to her till he could replace it the following week.
I really didn't want her to die, so I tried my own approach. I used warm water to massage her legs and back twice a day and exercised her legs by gently moving them. The first two times I did this, her legs were very inflexible. I was very careful not to force them. By the 3rd time I massaged her and moved her legs, I noticed a big difference. The fourth time I did it, she was able to pull her legs back into place by herself. On the third day of treatment, she was able to move normally about the tank and ate a few crickets from a tweezers.
That was 3 months ago and this is how she looks today.








2 1/2 inches wide (puffed up) and 3 inches snout to vent.[/img]


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

wow.. well thats a great frog and a great story.. very nice that she made it  good for you.


----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Well I set up a new home for my Tomatoes..a 40 gal. reptile habitat.
This is a step up from the 20 gal long they had been in for the past 3 mos.
I'd like to get a couple more of them, so I had to get a bigger tank.
The 3 living in it now don't seem too impressed with the larger quarters as they are all in the same area of the tank at this time.
I was hoping more space would get the male to start calling. So far..nothing! Maybe I'll get lucky with a noisy male when I get the next 2.
Petco gets their availability list on Sunday, so I'll find out tomorrow if I can get a couple more. 
How are everyone's Tomatoes doing?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

Mine are great! out every night! I am gonna get some good shots this evening during feeding time if I can


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## froggie4queen (Apr 9, 2007)

Sweet picture of the two frogs together. I still wonder if some of these frogs stay yellow. I would really like to get one the color of yours to go with the red and orange ones I now have.
Are your frogs actually the color that shows up here?

The Petco Manager called me and said he went ahead and ordered a couple of Tomatoes for delivery on Friday. He said if I didn't like the color or size, I wouldn't have to buy them. I was a little concerned about getting frogs too small and I really want a yellow frog. 
I think I mentioned this before, but I read these frogs are all yellow to start with, then change as they mature. 
But here's the deal...my frogs were only, at most, 3 mos old when I got them and they were already a bright orange and a bright red. So what gives?
Anyway..I think you get the point..I WANT A YELLOW TOMATO!!!! :lol: 
Have a good day/night.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah I dont know.. these are starting to get more orange on them but they are still very yellow.. and yes the color that shows is what they really look like.. VERY vivid color when they come out at night.


----------



## tchok13 (Apr 5, 2006)

Alright so here is an open question:
My tomato frogs have been in amplexus for over 16 hours straight now. At what point do I seperate them and say enough? I didn't even cycle them so I doubt the female is with eggs.


----------

